# games/stonesoup - missing cursor



## y2s82 (May 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get the game to work in my box, and it mostly does if not for the missing cursor.  The game compiled and installed without a hitch.  During the game play, however, the cursor is missing when *I* go into the map view ('X') or when 'x' is pressed. It seems to be there since *I* can move it around and see the descriptions change, but since it doesn't actually show up, *I* can't tell where *I* am looking/pointing at.  I thought .Xdefaults' custom color settings may be the problem and ran a terminal without one to no avail.  I also tried both urxvt and xterm and neither had any different effect on the issue.  Does anyone have any similar problem with this?

Also, I've tried the same exact game on an online server using ssh, and that version doesn't have the same problem.  I wondered if it had something more to do with how it is compiled in freebsd FreeBSD than the game itself.


----------



## y2s82 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone's even interested, but I've found a workaround to the trouble I had.

I had a jail running in the system for some other purpose.  I installed the game there and connected to it using SSH, and now everything works as it's supposed to.  I'm still not sure what was causing the cursor in the game to disappear, but apparently that's not a problem once it is on the other side of SSH.  For anyone out there wanting to play stonesoup without GUI, I guess building a jail is a path you can try


----------

